# Does LTV affect tracker rate granted?



## AAM_User (29 Nov 2015)

going through all the paperwork I obtained in my standard access request & have come across the bank's valuer's report on our house.

At the time we had an outstanding amount of €210,896 with First Active and the valuer put our house at €450,000, (other document values it at €500,000), this is an LTV of approximately 46%.

If we had that much equity in the house at the time, would we have qualified for a better tracker rate or is that purely down to market rates?


----------



## Monbretia (29 Nov 2015)

Impossible to say at this stage, at various times there were different margins offered for different LTVs, the lower the LTV the lower the margin over ECB but without having the rate charts from whatever time it was it would be difficult to figure out.   I don't think there was anything as low as below 50% for example, usually only two bands above and below 80% but again can't be 100% certain at this stage.   

What tracker margin were you on?


----------



## AAM_User (29 Nov 2015)

We were given 2.25% above ECB but are disputing it.


----------



## Monbretia (30 Nov 2015)

Are those the values when the mortgage was taken out?  When you say 'at the time' it sounds like you already had the mortgage or were switching maybe.   It's hard to know about the rate without knowing what rates were on offer at the time, was this early on when tracker mortgages came out or towards the end.


----------



## AAM_User (30 Nov 2015)

We were switching from First Active to PTSB.


----------



## Monbretia (30 Nov 2015)

Ah right, so your disagreement is with PTSB and not UB.


----------



## AAM_User (30 Nov 2015)

This is the PTSB redress forum, not UB.


----------



## Monbretia (30 Nov 2015)

Sorry, just looked at new posts, didn't notice the actual forum.


----------

